
On an Island Named for Ice, the Poets Are Just Getting Warmed Up - lermontov
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/30/world/what-in-the-world/on-an-island-named-for-ice-the-poets-are-just-getting-warmed-up.html
======
keville
This reminded me of one of Björk's interview responses from nearly two decades
ago [1]:

"Yeah, we hold the world record for the population with the highest literacy
rate. No art, no painting, no dance, no history of anything but literature.
Viking sagas. If teenagers in Iceland are young and angry they don't form punk
bands, they write poetry. And then they get drunk and shout it at each other.
Not because they're so intelligent, as English people seem to imagine you must
be if you're connected with books, it's just a cultural thing."

[1]
[http://14142.net/bjork/articles/bjork/arena1995.txt](http://14142.net/bjork/articles/bjork/arena1995.txt)

------
kough
"On an Island Named for Ice" \-- seriously? I guess artistic license is
artistic license, but come on. If you're going to change your other headlines
so frequently ([https://twitter.com/nyt_diff](https://twitter.com/nyt_diff))
why not change this one for the better?

